# Arm Sleeve Help



## BINKS_Wolf (Nov 25, 2011)

I just sewn up some arm sleeves for my partial, BINKS Wolf. I do not always want to wear a jacket or a hoodie when suiting. Anyways I made my arm sleeves and they go almost all the way up most of my arm stopping just after the biceps . I was wondering what do most suiters use/prefer to help keep the sleeve up from falling down? Should I fasten them to my undershirt with a safety pin, snaps, ect?

What do you do?

Thank you in advanced.
David - BINKS Wolf


----------



## Saiya (Dec 5, 2011)

I used safety pins to keep my sleeves in place, but that was a quick fix.


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Dec 5, 2011)

Try attaching the sleeves together at the tops with an Elastic strap that stretches across your back.


----------



## BINKS_Wolf (Dec 5, 2011)

The elastic sounds like the way most people go. 

I am actually thinking of attaching snaps to the end of the arm sleeves and to the biceps of the under armor shirt I have.


----------



## BINKS_Wolf (Dec 6, 2011)

I went with elastic to the sleeves but after I tried it out the arms slipped a few inches. I do not like that. So to help keep them up all the time I added to two snaps to each shoulder and the arm sleeves. It works great!








This is what I did http://www.djsyczylo.net/costumes/BinksWolf/BWarms/BWarms.htm

Now to find a short sleeve shirt that will look good on BINKS Wolf. Perhaps a button up shirt...


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 6, 2011)

BINKS_Wolf said:


> I went with elastic to the sleeves but after I tried it out the arms slipped a few inches. I do not like that. So to help keep them up all the time I added to two snaps to each shoulder and the arm sleeves. It works great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sometimes you have to trim off excess elastic to stop it from doing that. I assume you have it running under the shirt? Split it, and shorten it and it should fix that issue.


----------

